# watery yellow discharge



## niku78 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

I'm new to this board and I hope that I'm posting at the right place.
I'm currently at the 2ww, 8 days from ET of a blastocyst. I'm due to test on Wed 6/5, 10 days after the transer. I'm convinced that the IVF hasn't worked and I can't even bother thinking about testing earlier or even test on OTD. I'm so disappointed and I don't want the extra disappointment of facing a negative test.    All I want is for my period to arrive and get on with life. This 2ww has tired me out completely.

I have a question for you ladies. Since Saturday morning I have a really weird discharge. It's yellow in colour and very watery. I have it a lot in the morning when I wake up and then 2-3 bouts during the day. I can feel it running and everytime I think it's AF. It doesn't smell or anything else.  I'm really sorry about TMI. I thought that maybe I got a cyst from all the ivf drugs and maybe it burst and I even thought that maybe there's something wrong with the cyclogests I'm taking   .I don't know what to make of it. Did anyone else got this? Any idea what it might be? You think I should get it checked out or is it normal?


thanks so much in advance and lots of   to all of you in the dreadful 2ww.

xx
Niko


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry, i cant reasure you in any way but i think that if you are concerned then you really should phone your fertility clinic so they can put your mind at rest.  if you are using the pessaries vaginally then it could be that but could it not just be an increase in cervical mucus?    this can happen when pregnant so it might be worth doing a test. 

sorry this 2ww has left you feeling so awful, fingers crossed you will get your happy result   and will be able to laugh off all the negative feelings you have been having 

mo x


----------



## niku78 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Mo,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I am confused as I never had so much discharge in my life but anyway test day tomorrow so I can finally rest my mind. 
I've been pregnant in the past so I keep comparing the symptoms that I had then with the symptoms that I have now and that's why I think that it hasn't worked this time. 
Many thanks for your  . I'll be in a real shock if i get a BFP

xx
Niko


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

thinking of you.  hope its good news  

mo x


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning niko

How have you got on today hun   
Thinking off you x x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)




----------

